# Miss Molly waistcoats (k)



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

These lovely waist coats are in 3 sizes and is worked in DK

They are made in one piece so there is no sewing up and is very versatile.

Made in white with sequin embellishment would be perfect for a christening

A great way to use up oddments, one I have made plainer so you could also add an intrinsia motif or a small Fair isle pattern.

There are two necklines, the higher neckline is great over fuller dresses.

I have detailed all the sizes and requirements below.

Sizes are 16/18" 20/22" and 24/26"

Using 100grms of Dk

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £3.99 approx $7.23 US

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/185428838/miss-molly-baby-waistcoat


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful waistcoat,beautiful work Miss Molly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I am going to see lots of lovely dressed dollsxx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful designs Jill ~ it's great that each pattern has a choice of sizes :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love the embellishments.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my!! Such a lovely coat! It's just adorable


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So sweet and feminine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

They are fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just love them so sweet and girly


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are wonderfully sweet


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty, love them!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Is there some crocheting involved - I can't crochet to save my life !!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What gorgeous designs!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

So cute. Very nice designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Your designs are always a joy to behold. Amazing work!! I wish I knew someone with a baby!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful design.

Are these not the ones posted in the classified.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Beautiful design.
> 
> Are these not the ones posted in the classified.


Yes they are the ones in classified, they are my designs and my original samples


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this the same pattern that has been listed in the very long topic? I'm confused now although I'm going to buy the new pattern, is the other for the pink vest.


----------



## andries (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi there, I dont know if I have made a mistake or not. My son in the uk bought me your pattern. (I live in South Africa). My front seems to be about 8 rows too short . what have I done wrong.
frances


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

So cute!


----------

